# Please tell me what you would do...



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Okay I'll list the two ideas tell me what you think...

1) Sell my car for 4 grand, but this 95 black Se-r with some rust around the rear fenders and needs some dents, scratches fixed. I'd buy it for around 2800...

2) Keep my car. No rust great condition. Primer it and paint it in a month or so. Also put a Sr20de, Sr20ve, Sr20det motor in it.

Backround: 
My dads a nissan mechanic. 
The paint job is free other than cost of paint and I have to do all the prep myself. 
I'm making a grand on my car if I sell it for 4grand, i bought it for 3grand.
My dads pissed that im going to sell a car with 34k miles..lol

PLEASE TELL ME WHAT YOU WOULD DO!!


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

just my opinion but i would keep the car, and do the swap.. since your dad is a mech. than you should have an easy source to get the work done.

another option would be to go turbo with the ga16de.. since there's not that many boosted ga's then you would be really unique.

but it all depends on what you are really looking out for in the future.

good luck, and next time don't ask what you should do, but rather opinions its your car, and you might not like what others would like to have done..


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

youre gonna put all 3 of those engines in the car! lol, i would keep your car, do the paint and swap at the same time and have fun with it


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah thats what i meant just getin opinions to get all sides of the arguement..ive decided to keep the car...get more respect for building the car from a purple economy car into a decent little tuner ya kno :thumbup:


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

What color are you painting it? I guess I will be the only one to remain Magenta, because Mike's trying to sell his car.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Paintin it white :thumbup:


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> What color are you painting it? I guess I will be the only one to remain Magenta, because Mike's trying to sell his car.


Hey! Magenta :thumbup: 
I like the color and it's rare in the SE-R.


Keep the SE-R and stay with the stock color BLACK.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbup: Stay with the stock color black?...Im not buying the Se-r Im keeping my Se and then swapping motors and painting it white..Sanding starts today


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah keep the car and i would make it an sr20ve wich is the plan for mine


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You car is an automatic SE, right? I'd sell it and look for a 5spd SE-R in better condition than the '95 you mentioned. Even if you plan to swap out tranny and engine on your SE, I'd take my chances finding a B14 SE-R w/5 spd in great condition with the 4K.

You are painting your car white....lol. I have a white SE and would like it to be any other color...well, except magenta  Good luck on your project!


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

My car has 34k miles on it, its in excellent condtion. My dads a nissan mechanic and I have alot of connections so overall this is going to cost me under 1000 dollars to make my purple se into a white se-r and i like the color white... Its hard to find a decent Se-r around here anyways. Id rather just get more respect for building the car and doing all the stuff myself :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Cool........so is an auto to standard tranny swap in the plans also??


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Haha, it should be. That's what's in the works for me, as soon as I get the time available, as well as some more resources.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I say keep the car and ga-t it.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

yep its gonna be a manual soon enuf...f#$^ gettin a turbo ga that motor sucks much rather have the sr20 any day


----------

